# What breed is Sally?



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

I rescued Sally from the local Humane Society. The Humane Society said she was part beagle, but we don't know what she is mixed with (as you can tell from the pics, she is definitely not a purebred beagle).






















[/IMG]

Thanks


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

The overall structure and thickness, with the floppy ears and flat coat makes me think lab mix. Mixed with what I don't know. The top pic made GSD flash in my mind because of the dark back and the shape of the ears. Sometimes behavior can give you clues...


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe doxie? What does she weigh?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not seeing Beagle at all. Lab seems probable. Her pink nose is adorable


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

IMO she looks just like Flash the "Rottwuggle" :biggrin1:


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

That pink nose and chocolate-like colour musta come from somewhere.

Dobe / Rott / Shep ???

Heck, I dunno. I just like guessing ...


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm seeing beagle and doberman in there.


----------



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

Indigo said:


> The overall structure and thickness, with the floppy ears and flat coat makes me think lab mix. Mixed with what I don't know. The top pic made GSD flash in my mind because of the dark back and the shape of the ears. Sometimes behavior can give you clues...


I have been thinking that she is part GSD just b/c of of her coat pattern/color, but behavior wise, she is energetic, trains easily (though sometimes is naughty), and she loves to dig, run, play tug of war and fetch, and follows me almost everywhere. I'm not sure how much she weighs, but she is about 16' tall from toe to shoulder.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Where are you guys getting Beagle?


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I see Beagle in the body shape, more field bred Beagle, not conformation. Maybe there is some Min Pin in there. If she was Beagle/Shephard or Beagle/Dobie I would think she would be much bigger. Not sure where that pink nose comes from though.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The pink nose would come along with the liver coloring. Have no idea what mix she could be.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

i don't see GSD or Lab. I do see some beagle or something otherwise houndy in her body structure tho'.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I see some beagle, too. Not sure what else. The ears, soft eyes, body build, pink nose, his stance all make me think there's some beagle blood there. Does he sniff and follow trails like crazy? Does he bay? Is he a total food hog?

I've got a chocolate tricolor beagle (aka shaded liver tricolor) and they have pinkish brown noses with light eyes contrary to the "typical" beagle look of black, white, brown w/dark eyes and nose.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I see beagle in the ears (though she has her fast ears on in most of the pictures) tail and body shape. Also, I think possibly size. A little in the head shape but not much. Possibly a bit of some sort of terrier. I don't see any GSD, Dobe or Aussie. I suspect the


----------



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

Maggie Girl said:


> I see some beagle, too. Not sure what else. The ears, soft eyes, body build, pink nose, his stance all make me think there's some beagle blood there. Does he sniff and follow trails like crazy? Does he bay? Is he a total food hog?
> 
> I've got a chocolate tricolor beagle (aka shaded liver tricolor) and they have pinkish brown noses with light eyes contrary to the "typical" beagle look of black, white, brown w/dark eyes and nose.


Thank you! I have never heard her bay, but she does bark a lot and is a TOTAL food hog. She sniffs a lot, but not crazily. She weighs about 49lbs. Do you think she could be part Australian Cattle Dog?


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Idk, I'm not very familiar with that breed. Whatever she's mixed with is a bigger breed than a beagle, though, for sure. Even a large framed (not overweight) beagle isn't much over 30lbs.


----------



## stopbsl (Jul 13, 2011)

Staffy/Doberman/Hound Staffy because of her build,Dobbie because of her coloring,hound because of ears and slightly lighter build than the average Staffy mix

She could also be a Rottweiler/Lab,but i have no idea what other breeds though.


----------



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

Just some more pics 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------

